# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие >  Классификатор банков с 2021 года

## Peresvett

Здравствуйте, подскажите где скачать новый классификатор банков с новыми БИКами по УФК, которые начали действовать  с 1 января 2021 года. Спасибо.

----------


## Elenansk91

я тоже хочу

----------


## Elenansk91

нашла в теме ниже:
https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....BA%D0%BE%D0%B2

----------


## Peresvett

Спасибо.

----------

